# Death to Bill Movie



## TallAdam85 (Sep 19, 2003)

I seen some previews for these move just wonder any one know what it is about?

Looks like hot chicks and martial arts well see this for sure.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 21, 2003)

Sounds like Kill Bill.  If this is the movie you're talking about, the website is here. 

Hot babes (Lucy Liu!) and martial arts.  Directed by Quentin Tarantino.  Sounds like the fall's guilty pleasure.  Opens Oct. 10.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to it, I think it's going to be great 

Uma Thurman, Lucy Liu, Swords...how can it NOT rock!?

It's been split into two films (or 'volumes' in this case) now as well, because it was getting too long for one, same as Matrix 2 and 3.

Details, as ever, at IMDB:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0266697/

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

I didn't know it had been split into two! Was it one film they were unable to edit down to length, or did they shoot a significant amount of new material for Volume II?


----------



## pknox (Sep 21, 2003)

I knew about Uma and old Dave, but I didn't know Lucy Lui was in the movie!  Well that seals it for me, as she is one of my weaknesses.  I would pay $9 to watch her brush her teeth for an hour.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I didn't know it had been split into two! Was it one film they were unable to edit down to length, or did they shoot a significant amount of new material for Volume II? *



I honestly don't know for certain...I think probably the former. The studio didn't want it too long and Tarantino didn't want it too edited, hence a split.

Of course, cynics among us (including myself) might argue that it's simply a bid to double revenue, but then again, what Tarantino film needs a hand with that...

Ian.

p.s. wallpaper to be had here, Lucy fans (although I've gone with the sword for now, bet a psychiatrist would have a field day with that...  ) 

http://www.kill-bill.com/downloads.html


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/miramax/kill_bill/volume_I/large.html


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I didn't know it had been split into two! Was it one film they were unable to edit down to length, or did they shoot a significant amount of new material for Volume II? *


From what I heard, Tarantino kept writing and filming new scenes as he went, and they finally decided to split it into two films.  I also heard that the second might be released either one or three months after the first.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 8, 2003)

i found out that it has david carridine in it so that may be a good or a bad thing


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> Ian.
> p.s. wallpaper to be had here, Lucy fans (although I've gone with the sword for now, bet a psychiatrist would have a field day with that...  )
> http://www.kill-bill.com/downloads.html [/B]



I'm betting that a psychiatrist would have that FOR his wall paper. Whoo those eyes and those lips... :inlove:


----------



## OULobo (Oct 9, 2003)

Chock full of fine ladies it is. There's Daryl Hanna, Lucy as mentioned, Vivica A. Fox (yum, yum), of course the star Uma.

On the yang side of this yin is "old Dave", Sonny Chiba of '70s fame, bad *** Samule L., and Micheal Jai White (Spawn himself).

You just can't beat a movie that tributes great martial arts films of the past. Anyone notice the Bruce/Savate style jump suit Uma wears when she battles the army of suit wearing attackers that look suprisingly like Kato. How many Bruce referances can you fit into one scene.


----------



## pknox (Oct 9, 2003)

Samuel L. Jackson is in it too?  Quite a cast.  Now I'll definitely be checking it out.  Opens Friday if I'm correct.

Oh, and that asian chick in a catholic school girl uniform has nothing to do with it, I swear.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 9, 2003)

going to see a sneak preview of kill bill tonight I will let you know how it is


----------



## OULobo (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *going to see a sneak preview of kill bill tonight I will let you know how it is *



Color me jealous. I'll be in TX all weekend training with Rita Suwanda and probly won't get to see it untill next week.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 10, 2003)

> Color me jealous. I'll be in TX all weekend training with Rita Suwanda and probly won't get to see it untill next week.


well depends The movie was lots of gore lots of people loseing lims so you may like it but I thought it was kinda sick


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey TallAdam -

Did it leave a big cliffhanger that set it up for the second part, or did it seem like it would stand on its own?

And how'd my girl Lucy do... :ultracool


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 10, 2003)

.. in advance.  Seeing it at the Alamo Drafthouse here in Austin, where they serve beer & food during the movie (every other row was removed and tables put in.) 

Really looking forward to the gratuatous violence by sexy women, while drinking beer ... and on the premier night! :cheers:

-Michael


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *.. in advance.  Seeing it at the Alamo Drafthouse here in Austin, where they serve beer & food during the movie (every other row was removed and tables put in.)
> 
> Really looking forward to the gratuatous violence by sexy women, while drinking beer ... and on the premier night! :cheers:
> ...



I guess Texas is pretty cool after all.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *.. in advance.  Seeing it at the Alamo Drafthouse here in Austin, where they serve beer & food during the movie (every other row was removed and tables put in.)
> 
> Really looking forward to the gratuatous violence by sexy women, while drinking beer ... and on the premier night! :cheers:
> ...



Sounds like the Cedar Lee in Coventry near downtown Cleveland. Beer and stoggies, but no tables. Usually the place place indies, foreign and cult films, but occationally they play a mainstream film if it has a pre-release cult following.


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

God NJ stinks!  WE get no beer, $7 popcorn, and stale $5 soda - oh, and the movies are almost $10 now too.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *God NJ stinks!  WE get no beer, $7 popcorn, and stale $5 soda - oh, and the movies are almost $10 now too.  *



There's a drive-in here that has $7 car load coupons for a double feature of first run movies. That's $7 for my fiancee and I to see two first run movies, and a little window foggin' bonus during the intermission.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 10, 2003)

yep cliff hanger ending lots of fights with swords in it lots of blood part where in black and white and lucy luc when they show her history it is in cartoon and sick people see the movie please tell me if you feel it is as warped as i feel it is lol


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *.. in advance.  Seeing it at the Alamo Drafthouse here in Austin, where they serve beer & food during the movie (every other row was removed and tables put in.)
> 
> Really looking forward to the gratuatous violence by sexy women, while drinking beer ... and on the premier night! :cheers:
> ...



Do people get rowdy and shoot the ceiling with hand cannons at all the exciting bits?  :rofl:  

Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 10, 2003)

Its supposed to be warped and disturbing. Have you NEVER seena Tarantino movie before


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Do people get rowdy and shoot the ceiling with hand cannons at all the exciting bits?  :rofl:
> 
> Ian. *



Translating for the yanks, "hand cannons" would be pistols, y'all.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 11, 2003)

Saw the 4:30 showing ($4- early AND cheap)
My take on the movie: Stylish, good visuals, weak story, only two major fights, not enough Lucy Liu.  
Best part: the fight between The Bride and Gogo.
Favorite "little thing" - the name of the cereal (I remember that!).
Worst part: not enough Lucy Liu.
Most annoying thing: Tarantino's love of jumping back and forth in time.
What would have helped the movie: more Lucy Liu.
Good to see again: Sonny Chiba and Gordon Liu (the Master Killer).
Best Laugh (our theater): When the projecter jammed, melted the film frame, and we all thought it was one of Tarantino's goofy effects.
Saddest thing: not enough Lucy Liu.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 12, 2003)

> I didn't know Lucy Lui was in the movie! Well that seals it for me, as she is one of my weaknesses. I would pay $9 to watch her brush her teeth for an hour.




I think they cut the Tooth Brushing scene .... Sorry dude!


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

:rofl: 

I'll still go though...I'll be the one screaming "Sweet!" everytime she pops up on the screen.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Lucy Liu*



I'm sensing a certain "theme" in your review...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm sensing a certain "theme" in your review...  *


Busted.  Seeing her in the movies makes me wish I'd watched that lawyer chick show (what was it called... Molly McButter I think).


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Busted.  Seeing her in the movies makes me wish I'd watched that lawyer chick show (what was it called... Molly McButter I think).   *



Ugh no! Even Lucy couldn't make that crap watchable!

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

http://www.suntimes.com/output/ebert1/wkp-news-killbill10f.html


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2003)

I went to see the movie today...*G..I liked it...Darryl hannah looked gumby-ish..her face was stretched out


the fight scenes were good for being choregraphed, but i enjoyed them. and The fight between Lucy and Uma could have been much better and longer.

I didn't care for the anime..I thot it took something out of the film...JMO


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 14, 2003)

or what about the knife fight in the start of the movie it could have been better


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2003)

The review I read gave away a lot of details.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 14, 2003)

*SPOILER ALERT* 

Here is the script to the film... dunno if it contains both or the first part... but ... for those who just can't STAND IT...  ta darm

http://www.baader-kirchofer.net/tarantino/movie/killbill/script/killbillscript.htm

Likewise a different kind of spoiler... a movie review which breaks down the Violence, profanity, sex, drinking, blood/gore, weapons, disrespectful attitudes and etc. 
A good site for concerned parents when their kids ask to go see a particular movie...also covers music and videos. 

http://www.screenit.com/movies/2003/kill_bill_vol1.html


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2003)

The second site is helpful--we often wonder if a movie is OK for our 9 y.o. daughter.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The second site is helpful--we often wonder if a movie is OK for our 9 y.o. daughter. *



Glad to help. Way I see it you can still read and get the gist of the movie and decide if it falls under yours and your wife's set of values you wish to impress upon your daughter.  Something sadly that a lot of parents aren't doing too well.. some but not all.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 14, 2003)

Kill Bill is awesome, I actually have seen it twice!

Arnisador,

It is a graphic movie.  I agree with MACaver that it should be your family's call but the blood and gore is high though not murderous like a slasher movie nor meant to scare like a horror movie, just plain graphic like its language.

There is not any sex or nudity but there is a un-nerving scene with a medical pimp/rapist named "Buck".


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 15, 2003)

What rating's it got in the States?

In Britain it's been given an 18, and they've only handed like 4 of those out to cinema releases this year, so it must be pretty gory.

Doesn't come out here until Friday, so I'll go watch it at teh weekend I guess,

Ian.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 15, 2003)

I saw it on Sunday.  It is very gory, but it's really an awesome flick.  Some of the fight scenes needed to be rehearsed more, but overall I loved it.   Most likely they spent more time on the sword fight with all the dudes.  I, too, wish the scene with Lucy Liu would have been longer and closer up.  Great soap opera ending and quite a few humerous moments in there too.

The script was well over 200 pages long, which is part of the reason why it was turned into 2 flicks.  Otherwise, it would have been well over 3 hours.

Overall, I highly recommend it and now I can't wait til Volume 2.



MartialArtsChic


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsChic _
> *I saw it on Sunday.  It is very gory,  MartialArtsChic *





> Satans.barber : In Britain it's been given an 18, and they've only handed like 4 of those out to cinema releases this year, so it must be pretty gory.





> Palusut: It is a graphic movie. I agree with MACaver that it should be your family's call but the blood and gore is high though not murderous like a slasher movie nor meant to scare like a horror movie, just plain graphic like its language.



Hmm, with all that blood and gore... I wonder what the box-office GROSS was?? ar ar ar ar  :rofl:

Satans.barber they rated the film R here in the States. Dunno what that compares to across the waters. Interesting rating system. I must get out more because it's the first I've heard of it. Always assumed that ya'll had the same type of ratings just slightly different guidelines.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *Hmm, with all that blood and gore... I wonder what the box-office GROSS was?? ar ar ar ar  :rofl:
> *



Awwww man. - :rofl: 

Found this in answer to your wonderings:  

"The provocative director's first new film in six years, a tribute to the martial arts movies he watched as a youth, snatched top spot in its opening weekend, raking in nearly 22.1 million dollars in US and Canadian theatres."

It's making the bucks!!!!



MartialArtsChic


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *.. in advance.  Seeing it at the Alamo Drafthouse here in Austin, where they serve beer & food during the movie (every other row was removed and tables put in.)
> 
> Really looking forward to the gratuatous violence by sexy women, while drinking beer ... and on the premier night! :cheers:
> ...



We have one of those exact types of theaters here in town. Tables and all. unfortunatelly they are not the theater that is showing Kill Bill. I plan on seeing it this Saturday.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 15, 2003)

So how old you do have to be to see an 'R' then over there?

Ian.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2003)

the tag line reads: No-one under 17 admitted without parent or guardian (adult). But having worked in a movie theater once (freeee mooovies!!   ) I've seen the young ones at the box office let in young ones of like age and no-body really enforces it unless they get rowdy or are obviously too young.  Sad but true. 

We do have a NC-17 rating now that's RARELY used and that is simply No Children under 17 at all. They're finding out that rating cuts into box office grosses and thus they go back to the editing room and cut out whatever it was that gave the rating to get the R...which seems to garner higher gross than PG-13's, PG's and the ever decreasing G rated movies. 

Sad fact of our society's morals can be reflected by the permissiveness of the media/entertainment in all forms.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 19, 2003)

Been to see it this afternoon, what an excellent film! I hope the second part's as good.

The set for the O-Ren Ishii fight (both inside and out) was an especially favourite part of mine, and I also thought that the animé scene worked really, really well - it didn't seem out of place at all and it was visually striking.

From a martial arts point of view, I thought it was extremely well done. It was clear the Tarantino has drawn on the help of the more experienced people around him in this aspect, to good effect. 

I also noticed that the fight choreography was done by Yuen Wu Ping, so he's redeemed himself somewhat in my eyes after the terrible, terrible fight scenes in the Matrix 2 (I'm now more inclined to blame the Watchowskis for that). The Wu Shu, Kenjutsu and Iaido was well blended, and the gory wounds were also welcome. In fact, I don't think I've seen anything as realistic since the start of Saving Private Ryan to be honest! For skeptical people, yes, Nihonto will take an arm, leg or head right off in experienced hands (as The Bride is meant to be) and chopping through arteries there IS going to be an awful lot of blood!

Also, although it almost goes without saying for a Tarantino film, the soundtrack was brilliant.

Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 19, 2003)

I thought it was as usual very well written and made. The anime scenes were great, the fight scenes were great. The only bad thing was the Lucy Liu fight scene which sucked to high heaven after the massive fight scene before it. I also liked the cliffhanger...now that was well thought of


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 19, 2003)

She was a Samurai, so the fight was in the nature of the Samurai - quick, ending with a fatal cut. 

It was meant to be about who was the better swordswoman, and was a kill or be killed moment; it wouldn't have been the same if it was long and drawn out, the scene before was there for the action.

:asian: 

Ian.


----------



## don bohrer (Oct 19, 2003)

I had a blast! El Paso is now even more famous! 


don


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *She was a Samurai, so the fight was in the nature of the Samurai - quick, ending with a fatal cut.
> 
> It was meant to be about who was the better swordswoman, and was a kill or be killed moment; it wouldn't have been the same if it was long and drawn out, the scene before was there for the action.
> ...



This makes sense now that someone's explained it.  I was wondering why it was so short too.  But with the explanation, it actually makes the movie all the better for me.  Thanks.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *She was a Samurai, so the fight was in the nature of the Samurai - quick, ending with a fatal cut.
> 
> It was meant to be about who was the better swordswoman, and was a kill or be killed moment; it wouldn't have been the same if it was long and drawn out, the scene before was there for the action.
> ...


There is no good excuse for having so little of Lucy Liu.
Speaking as an uninterested viewer, of course.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 20, 2003)

I just saw it this weekend. Let's see. 

Good parts:
-Some great homage to '70s chop-saki flicks.
-Some good unbelievable fight scenes. (Who wants believable in a movie anyway.)
-Lots of eyecandy.
-The hot jailbait crazy bodyguard schoolgirl (who IMO had the best MA skills in the movie)
Pretty cool anime.

Negatives:
-Lacked humor (Although I loved the Hatori Hanso bar scene and the spitting dead woman scene.)
-Crazy 88 (I mean you could give a sword to an 8 yr old and they wouldn't try to wave it around in such a childish and sloppy way.)
-Too much blood. (I know that the wounds inflicted are possible and that they lead to a large amount of blood loss, but they don't lead to fountains and geysers of blood that in total spew forth more blood than the human body even has in it  and to heights of 5 ft. or more straight up.) 

All together, he'll still get another $8 from me for the sequal, but I don't think I'll be getting the DVD or anything else.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Nov 6, 2003)

When i watched this movie, I didn't know whether I loved it or hated it. It was brilliant, in my opinion, but definetely a very sadistic movie.

With regards to the blood; the effects may have been shocking, but keep in mind that its actually worse in real life. When the head is severed, the a fountain of blood, sometimes as high as 6 feet will gush out in 3 or 4 pulses (known as the "jet of blood"). The effects are very similar for limbs. If you still don't believe me, there is plenty of evidence in forensic journals (blood marks on the ceiling, etc.) to back me up.

There were only two things that pissed me off (and both because I'm stingy). 

1) Uma's Japanese sucked. They should've either practiced longer or skipped it.

2) Not one person in the entire movie either held, or used a sword correctly. Its sad considering that virtually every scene was a sword fight.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 6, 2003)

Think about "Comic Book", then almost any screen shot of the movie could have been a panel in a comic.  I enjoyed it from a very juvinille perspective.  Take it for what it is, see it at the Alamo Draft House, where they serve wine, beer and food, and it is definitly an all adult audience, KNOW you are going to see a graphic (DUH? Quentin Tarantino) bloody movie, and take it for what it is ... entertainment for the darker side ... in a lighter vein.  

If you know any of his other work:

Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Natural Born Killers
Dusk Til Dawn
Desperado,

You have to know it will be graphic and bloody ... at least this one was not REALISTIC and bloody.

I loved it, as you can tell from my signature below.

"Kill Bill' Cheering An Escape from Reality" sums it up.

-Michael


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eldritch Knight _
> *1) Uma's Japanese sucked. They should've either practiced longer or skipped it.
> *



Why should Uma/The Bride's Japanese be any good? Not only is it not Uma's first language (and indeed I doubt she knew any before filming), but more importantly it's not The Bride's first language either. 

Both are American and speaking Japanese as a second language, so I don't see why it should be very good from whatever angle you look at it from.

Ian.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 15, 2003)

... whatever the quality of Japanese spoken.  It would have been nice for the Japanese speaking audience if it was accurate, but she sure looks good speaking any language.

:wink1: 
-Michael


----------



## OULobo (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eldritch Knight _
> *With regards to the blood; the effects may have been shocking, but keep in mind that its actually worse in real life. When the head is severed, the a fountain of blood, sometimes as high as 6 feet will gush out in 3 or 4 pulses (known as the "jet of blood"). The effects are very similar for limbs. If you still don't believe me, there is plenty of evidence in forensic journals (blood marks on the ceiling, etc.) to back me up.
> *



The blood spatter patterns generally seen at a crime or murder scene are not caused by "fountaining" blood spewing forth like a guyser from a wound. The spatter is usually caused by the inertia lent to it by the hacking motion of a weapon (blood flying off the blade or blunt instrument) or small amounts of blood can be shot out of severed veins or arteries, but nothing like the volume that appeared in the movie. That was just ludicrous, I can't tell how much "blood" he pushed through those fake corpses, but it looked like more than the few pints the average human body has and at higher pressure than the human pody retains it at.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2003)

I finally saw this tonight at a second-run theatre. Wow! Talk about intense! I really enjoyed it, and I really felt "involved" throughout it. It's really something!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

When is Vol. II due out? I've seen stuff for it on magazine covers already.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 29, 2003)

i heard it was due in January or February.

** update **

IMDB.com (internet movie database) says release of Kill Bill 2 is February 20, 2004.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm looking forward to it. The Last Samurai should be a good thing to hold me over until then though!


----------

